# Virtualbox with gentoo as a guest, eth0 does not exist

## daicoden

Hi,

I am trying to install Gentoo from the live CD.  When it boots up I am able to access the internet fine.  However when I install and restart I get an error eth0 does not exist.  I am wondering if I am doing something wrong at the network setup page.  All of the posts talk about making a bridge, but that is only if Gentoo is the host.

I am using the GUI installer.  I select DHCP and have tried leaving the gateway blank and with the ip 10.0.2.2 which is Virtualbox's weird IP choice. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546234

I would try more drastic measures like compiling the kernel which allot of posts suggest, but I'd like to do something simpler if I can because the live CD internet interface does work.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!

----------

## massimo

What gives you ifconfig -a within this VM?

----------

## daicoden

ifconfig -a returns only the local adapter...

lo    link encap :Local loopback

      inet addr: 127.0.0.1 .......

There is no eth0 entry

----------

## alex.blackbit

since you do not have eth0 your kernel is lacking the support for the NIC that virtualbox is providing.

what kernel are you using?

----------

## gentoo_ram

One of the options for the VB network adapter type in the virtual machine is "Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop (82540EM)".  Select that one, it will be supported by the 'e1000' driver.  The older AMDnet ones may not be supported anymore.

----------

## daicoden

Ahhh, thanks guys.  I didn't think to switch because it was working fine in livecd.

I was using whatever kernel came with the i686 2008.

----------

## Exil

copy whole boot/ and /lib/modules/* from livecd. then it will work

----------

## Littlenux

 *gentoo_ram wrote:*   

> One of the options for the VB network adapter type in the virtual machine is "Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop (82540EM)".  Select that one, it will be supported by the 'e1000' driver.  The older AMDnet ones may not be supported anymore.

 

Was the opposite in my case. So switching to AMD from Intel in VirtualBox preferences for the lan card done the trick.

----------

